# Holidays in Germany



## Dieter Schneider (Jun 30, 2007)

What about a spiritual pilgrimage to the Black Forest in Germany? The Area is beautiful and full of historical interest. Click here


----------



## Peter (Jun 30, 2007)

My family is from the Black Forest. Tell me if you go to Kippenheim.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 30, 2007)

There is no other city like Munich at Christmas and Leipzig is beautiful as well.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 30, 2007)

Germany's report card for the first half of the 20th century reads "does not play well with others". Apparently, things have improved since then. 

You _do_ know they speak German there, right?


----------



## jawyman (Jul 1, 2007)

Ist daß richtig? Die Deutschen sprechen Deutsch? Was für eine gute Idee


----------



## jawyman (Jul 1, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Ich bin ein Berliner



Trevor, you are a doughnut? Man sagt auf Deutsch nur "Ich bin Berliner".


----------

